# Chicken Heart vs Beef Heart



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Just wondering about the nutritional differences between chicken and beef heart. Is there the same benefit to eating both? Lily hates beef heart, but loves chicken heart (both cheap and available to me) - in fact she really doesn't like beef as much as pork and chicken. I remember reading about heart being an important source of taurine - but just beef heart?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Chicken, heart, all classes, raw

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef, variety meats and by-products, heart, raw

there ya go


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Try pork heart.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Try pork heart.


Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Pork, fresh, variety meats and by-products, heart, raw

but it smells funny


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

isabellak said:


> Just wondering about the nutritional differences between chicken and beef heart. Is there the same benefit to eating both? Lily hates beef heart, but loves chicken heart (both cheap and available to me) - in fact she really doesn't like beef as much as pork and chicken. I remember reading about heart being an important source of taurine - but just beef heart?


Chelsy doesn't like beef much of any kind either. I have no idea what there is about it, but I have a hard time getting her to eat any beef at all so I mostly use pork with her. Rocky actually gets the runs on beef so he gets mostly pork also. It's not ideal but it's what I do so far.


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks all. 
@chowder. Don't know what the beef thing is all about either, but it's a challenge 
I have to see if I can find pork heart.


----------

